# Should the SEC expand by adding FSU and kicking



## lampern (Jun 6, 2016)

Vanderbilt out? (I guess it would not really be expansion)

I would LOVE to see the Noles in the SEC rather than the ACC.

It was a huge mistake for them to left the Metro for the ACC.

The SEC is where they really belong.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 7, 2016)

Move UGA to the ACC too.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 7, 2016)

lampern said:


> Vanderbilt out? (I guess it would not really be expansion)
> 
> I would LOVE to see the Noles in the SEC rather than the ACC.
> 
> ...



The way I remember it Fla St was courted by the SEC BUT Fla St/Bobby Bowden chose to be the big fish in the small ACC pond and avoid the sharks of the SEC


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Move UGA to the ACC too.



Auburn might have a fighting chance if that were to happen..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

lampern said:


> Vanderbilt out? (I guess it would not really be expansion)
> 
> I would LOVE to see the Noles in the SEC rather than the ACC.
> 
> ...



Never going to happen.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Never going to happen.


This^^^ FSU would not be a champ as often.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 7, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Move UGA to the ACC too.



Move Throwback to the outhouse due to his stinkin' thinkin'!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Auburn might have a fighting chance if that were to happen..





MudDucker said:


> Move Throwback to the outhouse due to his stinkin' thinkin'!



I'm trying to help y'all out! Haters!


----------



## alphachief (Jun 7, 2016)

lampern said:


> Vanderbilt out? (I guess it would not really be expansion)
> 
> I would LOVE to see the Noles in the SEC rather than the ACC.
> 
> ...



You do realize the Metro Conference was not a football conference...FSU was technically an Independent football program.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 7, 2016)

alphachief said:


> You do realize the Metro Conference was not a football conference...FSU was technically an Independent football program.



That's why I haven't commented yet.  This thread is destined to drown in stupid.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 7, 2016)

I would like to see auburn and mizzou switched. drop vandy bring in a bigger name. Clemson/fsu


----------



## deerhunter121169 (Jun 7, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> This^^^ FSU would not be a champ as often.



Id say more than once in 36 years though


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> Id say more than once in 36 years though



Pfftttt... FSU can't even beat Tech..


----------



## GA native (Jun 7, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> The way I remember it Fla St was courted by the SEC BUT Fla St/Bobby Bowden chose to be the big fish in the small ACC pond and avoid the sharks of the SEC



This. FSU doesn't want any real competition. And for this reason, I predict that Richt will be successful at Miami.


----------



## lampern (Jun 7, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> This^^^ FSU would not be a champ as often.



Well yeah.

Playing Wake Forest and Duke are all but guaranteed wins on the FSU schedule.


----------



## lampern (Jun 7, 2016)

alphachief said:


> You do realize the Metro Conference was not a football conference...FSU was technically an Independent football program.



Yup.

But they went all in the ACC, including football.

With all this conference shuffling, now is the time for them to leave.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 7, 2016)

lampern said:


> Well yeah.
> 
> Playing Wake Forest, Duke, and Florida are all but guaranteed wins on the FSU schedule.



Fixed it for ya.


And I said I was gonna stay out of this thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> 
> And I said I was gonna stay out of this thread.



Hard to stay out when you are defending FSU's sissy schedule..


----------



## alphachief (Jun 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hard to stay out when you are defending FSU's sissy schedule..



Don't make me pull up the 2016-17 3rd best SOS article again...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hard to stay out when you are defending FSU's sissy schedule..



Beat Florida (your rival?) and we'll talk.

UGA record vs. the Gata since 1990... 6-26 (not a rivalry)

FSU record vs. the Gata since 1990... 15-12-1 (rivalry)

During FSU's glory days, we won as many as we lost against the best the SEC had to offer.  How was your Dawgs doing?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Don't make me pull up the 2016-17 3rd best SOS article again...





Gold Ranger said:


> Beat Florida (your rival?) and we'll talk.
> 
> UGA record vs. the Gata since 1990... 6-26 (not a rivalry)
> 
> ...



Caught 2 Noles on that line and in record time for this time of year....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Caught 2 Noles on that line and in record time for this time of year....



Yes, you're so brilliant.  Post something really stupid and claim a victory when called out on it.

Us FSU boys ain't your vols.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 7, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yes, you're so brilliant.  Post something really stupid and claim a victory when called out on it.
> 
> Us FSU boys ain't your vols.



You just kilt slayer..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You just kilt slayer..



Not to mention he didn't even catch the mistake (a pretty big one) in my post.

UGA is 6-20 vs. the Gata, not 6-26 like I posted.

Edit to add:  Don't touch me, Vol.


----------



## deerhunter121169 (Jun 7, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Beat Florida (your rival?) and we'll talk.
> 
> UGA record vs. the Gata since 1990... 6-26 (not a rivalry)
> 
> ...



Dang!  Those pesky ol facts again!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yes, you're so brilliant.  Post something really stupid and claim a victory when called out on it.
> 
> Us FSU boys ain't your vols.



No, Vols don't hold a candle to FSU or it's fans.. No need for large pictures in your books...



toyota4x4h said:


> You just kilt slayer..







deerhunter121169 said:


> Dang!  Those pesky ol facts again!



Yep... Those pesky facts..

Like Bowden saying this.. 


> "I felt that it was too difficult to win through the SEC to win a national championship," Bowden told Finebaum. "I felt like our best route would be to go through the ACC and that did prove out to be correct. I don't know if we could have made it through the SEC."


----------



## bullgator (Jun 7, 2016)

We need Vandy to help offset the academics of the Mississippi and Alabama schools....
FSU would do nothing for us in that regards....


----------



## alphachief (Jun 7, 2016)

bullgator said:


> We need Vandy to help offset the academics of the Mississippi and Alabama schools....
> FSU would do nothing for us in that regards....



Now that Florida football has fallen on hard times, they like their counterparts in Miami, have been relegated to using the tired and worn out..."but we have strong academics" line.  Pathetic!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

bullgator said:


> We need Vandy to help offset the academics of the Mississippi and Alabama schools....
> FSU would do nothing for us in that regards....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 7, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Now that Florida football has fallen on hard times, they like their counterparts in Miami, have been relegated to using the tired and worn out..."but we have strong academics" line.  Pathetic!



Amazing how they become a basketball and softball school.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

Should be interesting to see how Richt does at Miami.

On a serious note, do you think he can turn Miami around to make that Rival what it once was?

I think he can. Or at least make it miserable at times for FSU with some upset wins.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Should be interesting to see how Richt does at Miami.
> 
> On a serious note, do you think he can turn Miami around to make that Rival what it once was?
> 
> I think he can. Or at least make it miserable at times for FSU with some upset wins.



I hope so.  As much as I HATE Miami...I LOVE the rivalry.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2016)

alphachief said:


> I hope so.  As much as I HATE Miami...I LOVE the rivalry.



So does college football!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Should be interesting to see how Richt does at Miami.
> 
> On a serious note, do you think he can turn Miami around to make that Rival what it once was?
> 
> I think he can. Or at least make it miserable at times for FSU with some upset wins.



I think he'll do as good a job in Miami as can be done.  Unless they get serious about football again and spend the money to compete with the elite programs, their ceiling will be compete for the ACC with an outside shot at the playoff every few years.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 7, 2016)

More SEC fans revisionist history. 
FSU begged to be in the SEC earlier than when they joined the ACC. The SEC was lukewarm at best, and Florida quickly put the stop to that idea. Later, when FSU was good and making money and winning regularly over SEC teams, then the SEC showed  interest. FSU's powers remembered how the SEC had treated them earlier. Florida still would have not let it happen anyway. 
Are any of you SEC East fans aware of the kind of teams that have been in your division lately? If FSU was in the SEC Least, what possible reason makes you think they wouldn't have won the East regularly? Have you forgotten how your "Champion" got spanked by FSU in the dreaded "Swamp" last year? But let's not let facts affect what you know to be true right?
Come on now. Be honest. Yall really do have, "Boycott the state of North Carolina!" and "Bernie is my Hero!" bumper stickers don't you?
And Slayer,
People who's teams lose to 10RC, Misery (That's what the people were in who had to endure that game!), and the team FSU beat 26-0 shouldn't make fun of losses!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 7, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Are any of you SEC East fans aware of the kind of teams that have been in your division lately?



Yes. They all mostly suck.



Hunting Teacher said:


> If FSU was in the SEC Least, what possible reason makes you think they wouldn't have won the East regularly?



Because they would have had to play some real football teams like the rest of us instead the cupcakes they usually play. Please don't tell us Wake, Duke, GT, Miami, BC, UNC, Louisville and VA are college football towering giants.



Hunting Teacher said:


> Have you forgotten how your "Champion" got spanked by FSU in the dreaded "Swamp" last year? But let's not let facts affect what you know to be true right?



And we are glad you spanked them but beating a mediocre Gators team is not proof FSU is some kind of dread naught powerhouse CFB team.

BTW, FSU and UGA finished 2015 with the same record, 10-3. What makes your 10-3 better than ours? Nothing.


----------



## Horns (Jun 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Yes. They all mostly suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 7, 2016)

First of all, I don't want the SEC expanding anymore! Hopefully they're done with that crap! And adding teams to a conference outside of that particular region is plain silly. I know FSU is in our region, I'm talking about Mizzou and T&AM.

Plus, FSU has some serious baggage as of late. They just better be happy the ACC allows them to remain a part of that conference. Maybe FSU and Baylor can form their own CON-ference! Get it? CON ference.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 7, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Now that Florida football has fallen on hard times, they like their counterparts in Miami, have been relegated to using the tired and worn out..."but we have strong academics" line.  Pathetic!



And a line that FSU could never use! Fact


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2016)

No on expansion. But it is coming.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Yes. They all mostly suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There goes ELF "teaching" again.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 8, 2016)

It is my understanding that Bobby Bowden started the discussion about FSU to the SEC and then the ACC came and offered him the keys to the kingdom.

I wouldn't care if they replaced Vandy, but I don't want any more expansion.  It isn't going to happen though, because FSU enjoys the powder puff league.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> More SEC fans revisionist history.
> FSU begged to be in the SEC earlier than when they joined the ACC. The SEC was lukewarm at best, and Florida quickly put the stop to that idea. Later, when FSU was good and making money and winning regularly over SEC teams, then the SEC showed  interest. FSU's powers remembered how the SEC had treated them earlier. Florida still would have not let it happen anyway.
> Are any of you SEC East fans aware of the kind of teams that have been in your division lately? If FSU was in the SEC Least, what possible reason makes you think they wouldn't have won the East regularly? Have you forgotten how your "Champion" got spanked by FSU in the dreaded "Swamp" last year? But let's not let facts affect what you know to be true right?
> Come on now. Be honest. Yall really do have, "Boycott the state of North Carolina!" and "Bernie is my Hero!" bumper stickers don't you?
> ...



UGA fans are the only ones that can make fun of losses this year.. We won 10 games and fired our coach. So, yeah I can laugh at FSU for losing to Tech. I can jab, poke and laugh all day long. Losing to Tech last year was like Florida losing to Georgia Southern. You do realize that win gave Tech their 1st ACC win..

See how I did that.. 

Bobby Bowden would NEVER let FSU in the SEC. There are interviews after interviews of him saying it. He wanted No part of joining the SEC. I could post the links but we've all read them.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 8, 2016)

bullgator said:


> And a line that FSU could never use! Fact



Rubbish!  Don't let your ego get in the way or reality.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA fans are the only ones that can make fun of losses this year.. We won 10 games and fired our coach. So, yeah I can laugh at FSU for losing to Tech. I can jab, poke and laugh all day long. Losing to Tech last year was like Florida losing to Georgia Southern. You do realize that win gave Tech their 1st ACC win..
> 
> See how I did that..
> 
> Bobby Bowden would NEVER let FSU in the SEC. There are interviews after interviews of him saying it. He wanted No part of joining the SEC. I could post the links but we've all read them.



Yeah...Bobby sure shied away from playing good teams and having a hard schedule.  He built the freaking program playing those great teams!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Yes. They all mostly suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because we beat more than one team with a winning record?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 8, 2016)

All I know is fsu was supposed to be great in 99 butttttt


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 8, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Yeah...Bobby sure shied away from playing good teams and having a hard schedule.  He built the freaking program playing those great teams!



Apparently, they don't remember "Anytime, Anyplace".


----------



## deerhunter121169 (Jun 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> U
> 
> Bobby Bowden would NEVER let FSU in the SEC. There are interviews after interviews of him saying it. He wanted No part of joining the SEC. I could post the links but we've all read them.



Bobby Bowden is gone now and has been for several years now.    You Dwag fans sure like to dwell in the past dont you?   

Id like to see FSU  in the SEC and it COULD happen now that the old man is gone.  Id also like to see them kill you Dwags in Athens between the hedges where it would really hurt.    It might finally shut yall up.   Doubt it though. 


1980    #ugasucks

Keep bringing the Tech game up if you wanna keep looking like a fool.   Yeah, that one hurt but it happens and thats why they play the game.   Best my memory serves me though, is they played yall real tough and you Dwags barely squeaked by them.   Meanwhile,   the only points UF scored on FSU were points we gave them.   They beat you Mutts like a drum  LOL       Thats the only time I find myself pulling for Go Gata as I love it anytime the Mutts get pounded in the ground.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> All I know is fsu was supposed to be great in 99 butttttt



They were great...with Weinke at qb.  Without him, not quite good enough.

What have y'all done since then?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 8, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> They were great...with Weinke at qb.  Without him, not quite good enough.
> 
> What have y'all done since then?



We havnt played you guys..but when we did we beat yuns. We would have done better even in the off years of kiffin/dooley had we been in the acc.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 8, 2016)

But I love fsu btw they are my #2. I spent some time down there in college and its an awesome place. The statue out front lit up night before home game was a sight.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We havnt played you guys..but when we did we beat yuns. We would have done better even in the off years of kiffin/dooley had we been in the acc.



I hate to tell you, but the ACC Atlantic is better than the SEC East.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 8, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I hate to tell you, but the ACC Atlantic is better than the SEC East.



If they played tomorrow 10rc would beat fsu maybe not Clemson and theyd stomp out the rest of the atlantic. Heck even uga would.
Meaning yall have 2 good teams on that side and the east has 3 if you count the gatas. Throw 10rc in there between 06-12 and wed be top 2.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> Bobby Bowden is gone now and has been for several years now.    You Dwag fans sure like to dwell in the past dont you?
> 
> Id like to see FSU  in the SEC and it COULD happen now that the old man is gone.  Id also like to see them kill you Dwags in Athens between the hedges where it would really hurt.    It might finally shut yall up.   Doubt it though.
> 
> ...



So, tell me more about FSU playing UGA.. Best my memory serves, UGA owns FSU.. 

Funny how you Noles only look at the numbers you want to look at, but at the end of the day, head to head, your argument means nothing except you are on the losing end.. Like the Gators and Tech..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, tell me more about FSU playing UGA.. Best my memory serves, UGA owns FSU..
> 
> Funny how you Noles only look at the numbers you want to look at, but at the end of the day, head to head, your argument means nothing except you are on the losing end.. Like the Gators and Tech..



OK.  UGA owns FSU.  By the standard you've set....

Navy owns UGA.

Nebraska owns UGA.

Pitt owns UGA.

Rice owns UGA.


----------



## deerhunter121169 (Jun 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> . Best my memory serves, UGA owns FSU..
> :



The Dwags have beat FSU ONCE in how many years yet you own us?      Total record going back 62 years is 6-4.  Yeah, thats really owning someone 


As long as you keep dwelling on the past, so will I.


1980!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> OK.  UGA owns FSU.  By the standard you've set....
> 
> Navy owns UGA.
> 
> ...



And I'm ok with that. I'll tell that to any Rice, Nebraska or Navy fan.. But why are you worried about who owns UGA? It's not the Noles so why would you care?



deerhunter121169 said:


> The Dwags have beat FSU ONCE in how many years yet you own us?      Total record going back 62 years is 6-4.  Yeah, thats really owning someone
> 
> 
> As long as you keep dwelling on the past, so will I.
> ...




So, you are saying you wouldn't rather have the Noles with the 6 wins? I get it...

Head to head, UGA owns FSU.. Period...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 8, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> If they played tomorrow 10rc would beat fsu maybe not Clemson and theyd stomp out the rest of the atlantic. Heck even uga would.
> Meaning yall have 2 good teams on that side and the east has 3 if you count the gatas. Throw 10rc in there between 06-12 and wed be top 2.



If you throw in the Gates?  You mean that team we stomped 27-2?

I have laid off the overhype of 10rc, because I didn't want to pile on, but here it goes.... 

If you think 10rc would beat FSU, your smoking crack.  Don't think for a minute that Louisville is a pushover10rc beats ONE team, ONE year (and it's a team known for choking away winnable games against ranked opponents) and all of a sudden your set up to beat a team that has outrecruited you the past 5 years with a coach that actually won something and dominated your conference rival that you still haven't beaten?



All right, 4X4... you called down the thunder, well now you've got it! You see that?





It says College Football National Champion!

Take a good look at that Gator, 4X4... 





'cause that's how your Vols will gonna end up!
The Vol talk is finished, you understand? I see orange, I kill the man wearin' it!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I'm ok with that. I'll tell that to any Rice, Nebraska or Navy fan.. But why are you worried about who owns UGA? It's not the Noles so why would you care?



You know good and Dawg gone well you wouldn't honestly say Rice owns UGA.






> So, you are saying you wouldn't rather have the Noles with the 6 wins? I get it...
> 
> Head to head, UGA owns FSU.. Period...



I'd rather have the Noles history with a 4-6 record against UGA than UGA's history with a 6-4 record against FSU.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 8, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I hate to tell you, but the ACC Atlantic is better than the SEC East.



Now that right there is funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Now that right there is funny, I don't care who you are.



Last years SEC East may have been the worst division, top to bottom in cfb.  Show me a big win by any team in that division vs. a team not from that division.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You know good and Dawg gone well you wouldn't honestly say Rice owns UGA.



I would to a Rice fan.. Not sure there are any on here..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> If you throw in the Gates?  You mean that team we stomped 27-2?
> 
> I have laid off the overhype of 10rc, because I didn't want to pile on, but here it goes....
> 
> ...



Careful Gold Ranger.. He'll be calling you one of my minions if you say the Vols suck...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 8, 2016)

They cheated and kept a rapist on the team otherwise they wouldn't have won what they have. 10rc would beat fsu this year as well as ville and the other atlantic teams. Like I said Clemson is the only good team in the acc..uga would beat em all but Clemson as well. Acc doesn't even compare to sec..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 8, 2016)

Also yall got beat by tech so your arguments as to them being good is invalid after that. Don't care if they got lucky and played a florida team with a qb that was prolly worse than some guys here. Whereas 10rc got em at full strength with the roid qb. Completely diff florida team.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 8, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Last years SEC East may have been the worst division, top to bottom in cfb.



Yep, it was but one bad year a downward trend does not make.

A fair comparison would be the number of NC's won by both conferences to date. You pick the starting year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 8, 2016)

Get 'em elfiii!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 8, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Get 'em elfiii!




This! Vols suck.. wait, wrong thread..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> There goes ELF "teaching" again.



and gold ranger and spot and stalk can't handle the truth.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> This! Vols suck.. wait, wrong thread..



never a wrong place and time for a volsux.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 8, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Because we beat more than one team with a winning record?



Ya'll lost to GT. We whupped GT. Therefore UGA > FSU.

Here endeth the lesson.



Matthew6 said:


> and gold ranger and spot and stalk can't handle the truth.



I prefer "reality challenged". It's so much nicer don't you think?


----------



## deerhunter121169 (Jun 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Ya'll lost to GT. We whupped GT. Therefore UGA > FSU.
> 
> Here endeth the lesson.



The Noles "whupped" Go Gata but Go Gata stomped a mudhole in UGA and walked it dry

FSU > UGA   according to your logic so thanks for proving our point.

As far as your ealier dig on cupcakes, please tell us all about how ULM Warhawks, Vanderbilt Commodores, South Carolina Gamecocks, Southern Jaguars, Tennessee Volunteers, Kentucky wildcats and Georgia Southern Eagles are all towering giants of college football        I just named off over half yalls schedule and you wanna talk about cupcakes?   LOL!  

Class dismissed.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 8, 2016)

deerhunter121169 said:


> Class dismissed.



Warrant issued for your arrest for illegally impersonating a teacher!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 8, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Warrant issued for your arrest for illegally impersonating a teacher!



Send the short bus because he ain't bright enough to get the regular bus.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Yep, it was but one bad year a downward trend does not make.
> 
> A fair comparison would be the number of NC's won by both conferences to date. You pick the starting year.




Well since he was comparing the Sec East and ACC Atlantic, go back 5 years and let's compare.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well since he was comparing the Sec East and ACC Atlantic, go back 5 years and let's compare.



Listen thug, we own FSU. Just ask Slayer. He never lies.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Yes. They all mostly suck.
> Correct. So, how can you're SEC East friends continue to talk about the brutal SEC schedule?
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say they were about on the same level. No really impressive wins over anyone, and a couple of bad losses! The difference is this is UGA's MOA every year and FSU has showed they are capable of beating quality opponents fairly regularly.
Now I have a question for you. If Clemson was in the SEC last year, do you believe they could have won the league? Besides Alabama, you think there is any other SEC team who would have rolled through the ACC last year? Even Bama. You are confident Bama would have easily beat all ACC opponents last year?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Listen thug, we own FSU. Just ask Slayer. He never lies.



Slayer doesn't even own a car. And you're right, he would never lie.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 8, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Now I have a question for you. If Clemson was in the SEC last year, do you believe they could have won the league? Besides Alabama, you think there is any other SEC team who would have rolled through the ACC last year? Even Bama. You are confident Bama would have easily beat all ACC opponents last year?



1. Possible but not probable. Bama was just too strong and they proved it.

2. Define "rolled through".

3. Except for Clempsome yes but they still would have beaten them.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 1. Possible but not probable. Bama was just too strong and they proved it.
> 
> 2. Define "rolled through".
> 
> 3. Except for Clempsome yes but they still would have beaten them.


There is not one other SEC team  who would have  gotten up to even odds to go through the ACC undefeated last year.
OK,
First off my point to Slayer Thug!!   was that if you are going to bring up FSU's ineptness you probably shouldn't be a UGA fan.
Secondly,
Can you guys really not see the irony in your SEC so strong from top to bottom blather? If FSU beats an SEC team, well that team was not very good. Yet when Bama or LSU beats one of those teams it is a mighty feat over a rugged "titan" of football. You just said the East was weak. Why then should Bama get any more credit for beating UT, then Clemson gets for beating Miami. Both teams are consistent under achievers. Until UT actually wins an East title, or beats good West teams on a consistent basis,they are just the ACC Costal in Orange.
You bring up Wake, BC, NC, and Louisville like they all are on the same level as each other. I know you pay more attention to college football than that.
 Besides Bama, who is a "Powerhouse" in the SEC? LSU? See Clemson bowl game. Auburn? See 2013 NC They couldnt possibly have been very good.  Afterall, they lost to an ACC team right? 
Bama is elite. Some of the other West teams are  good some years and pretty good others. The East? Powerhouses? 
Is the SEC the best league in college football? Yes.
 Is every conference win over an SEC team something to crow about? Nope.
BTW ALL conferences beat up on the other teams in their league. That is the nature of being in a conference.
You really don't think Clemson could have won that NC game? We saw a different game. Was Bama the best team? Yep!! Could they have lost had the ball bounced just a little differently. Better believe it! Just like every other game when two extremely talented teams play each other. 
I am not an ACC fan. I really don't care how North Carolina does! I don't have to hang my hat on how my conference does because the team I like actually wins championships fairly regularly. I don't have to swap over to another ACC team to feel better after my team once again is lame.
I will say this. NONE of this matters much to me anymore. If FSU goes 1-11 this year, I will still be smiling each day. It's just fun to bring a little reality into the SEC fantasy land every once in a while.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 9, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> There is not one other SEC team  who would have  gotten up to even odds to go through the ACC undefeated last year.



Wow dude, tell us all about your current visit to Colorado.  Where did you find the premo stuff that is making these words flow from you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer doesn't even own a car.



Who would? I like my Super Crew Cab 4x4.. More roomier than a car.. 

Women drive cars... And a lot of male Vol fans..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Why then should Bama get any more credit for beating UT, then Clemson gets for beating Miami. Both teams are consistent under achievers. Until UT actually wins an East title, or beats good West teams on a consistent basis,they are just the ACC Costal in Orange.



Mitch, I'm going to have to agree with you!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Listen thug, we own FSU. Just ask Slayer. He never lies.



UGA's record vs FSU speaks for itself.. 

If you ask JJ, it's all about head to head..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 9, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They cheated and kept a rapist on the team otherwise they wouldn't have won what they have. 10rc would beat fsu this year as well as ville and the other atlantic teams. Like I said Clemson is the only good team in the acc..uga would beat em all but Clemson as well. Acc doesn't even compare to sec..



Really?  You really want to go there?  You claim that there are multiple girls on UT's campus falsly accusing players of rape with absolutely no evidence to back up your claim.  Yet, you're ready to pronounce Winston guilty (which is your opinion and your entitled to it) in spite of the overwhelming evidence that this girl has been lying the whole time.  Do you know who our best reciever was leading into 2013?  Greg Dent.  I'll let you look up why you never saw him on the field that year.  

When your done looking it up, I'll finish up my point......


As far as 10rc beating FSU.  Tell me one (logical) reason why the team from the SEC's Appalachian Armpit would beat FSU, other than because your in the SEC.

As I stated above, we have outrecruited you for the past 5 years and we have a coaching staff that has actually proven that they can win.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Really?  You really want to go there?  You claim that there are multiple girls on UT's campus falsly accusing players of rape with absolutely no evidence to back up your claim.  Yet, you're ready to pronounce Winston guilty (which is your opinion and your entitled to it) in spite of the overwhelming evidence that this girl has been lying the whole time.  Do you know who our best reciever was leading into 2013?  Greg Dent.  I'll let you look up why you never saw him on the field that year.
> 
> When your done looking it up, I'll finish up my point......
> 
> ...



HAHAHA dood im the only sec fan on here that believes the girl was lying and he didn't really do it. Chill. Wed beat yall cause we are sec and week to week much tougher opponents so our teams are battle hardened.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 9, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Yep, it was but one bad year a downward trend does not make.
> 
> A fair comparison would be the number of NC's won by both conferences to date. You pick the starting year.



The division had already been trending down, Bu t I do believe last year was the bottoming out point.

Once again, a fan from the East riding the coattail of the West.  Florida, getting to be distant past.  10rc, distant past.  UGA, ancient history.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> UGA, ancient history.



Not when it comes to owning FSU!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 9, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> HAHAHA dood im the only sec fan on here that believes the girl was lying and he didn't really do it. Chill. Wed beat yall cause we are sec and week to week much tougher opponents so our teams are battle hardened.



Y'all played 4 legit teams last year.  This is cfb's dirty little secret.  The top teams play 3, at most 4, games a year that they have a real chance of losing without melting down (a la FSU/GaTech).  No one, even the mighty SEC, has to "run the gauntlet" week in and week out.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not when it comes to owning FSU!!



Go Navy!!!!!  Yes, I am also Navy fan since 1996.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Go Navy!!!!!  Yes, I am also Navy fan since 1996.



I can't blame you for being a Navy fan. Way better program than FSU! Which is owned by UGA..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> HAHAHA dood im the only sec fan on here that believes the girl was lying and he didn't really do it. Chill. .



Your are the ONLY guy on this forum that thinks every girl from every school that reports a rape is only out for money..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I can't blame you for being a Navy fan. Way better program than FSU! Which is owned by UGA..



Navy sucks..go army


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 9, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Navy sucks..go army



Navy can do more than point and shoot.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Navy can do more than point and shoot.



He wasn't smart enough to make it in the Navy..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He wasn't smart enough to make it in the Navy..



From his posts, I didn't think he was old enough to join the Navy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> From his posts, I didn't think he was old enough to join the Navy.



Ouch...


----------



## elfiii (Jun 9, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Is the SEC the best league in college football? Yes.



Classic example of the tipsy coachman doctrine. ^ Half drunk, drove all over the county at breakneck speed, took every wrong turn, hit every ditch, almost dumped the coach and killed the passengers a dozen times but in the end he arrived at the destination with nobody harmed.


----------



## GA native (Jun 11, 2016)

I'd rather keep Vandy, and boot Mizzou out of the conference.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 12, 2016)

OK, a legitimate question to the ACC crew. After FSU and Clemson, which are legit top tier national teams, list the remaining ACC teams in order of strength.
I'd really be interested in y'all opinion of the conference depth chart.


----------

